# Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net



## butter_milch (21. Februar 2010)

*Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wie den AGBs von Battle.net zu entnehmen ist, werden alle Chats, welche über die Online-Spieleplattform *Battle.net* (Starcraft, Warcraft, Diablo) stattfinden, gespeichert und können auf ihren Inhalt überprüft werden.

Dies gilt auch für Private Nachrichten, welche somit alles andere als privat wären.

Ob dies nun als effektives Mittel gegen Beleidigungen, Betrug, Rassismus und andere Vergehen oder als schwerer Eingriff in die Privatsphäre des Nutzers angesehen wird, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen und wird in Zukunft sicherlich heiß diskutiert werden.

Quelle: https://eu.battle.net/account/creation/tos.xml?ref=https%3A%2F%2Feu.battle.net%2Faccount%2Fmanagement%2Findex.xml (Länderwahl nötig)


----------



## Elkgrin (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Eigentlich nix neues, die Chats in WoW z. B. werden afaik schon seit Release, also 2005, gespeichert.

Dass es Blizztard nicht so mit der Privatsspähre der User hat sieht man doch auch schon an Erfindungen wie dem "WoW Arsenal".


----------



## butter_milch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Schade das zu erfahren. Bin selbst kein WoW-Spieler 

In meinem Bekanntenkreis wusste keiner davon und die meisten waren mehr schockiert als erstaunt. Für die meisten kommt eine Regestrierung nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## Pravasi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Naja,bringts denn auch was?Wie ist denn das so mit den Manieren in diesen Games?Ich persönlich fände es irgendwie schon sehr geil wenn die ganzen Kids mit ihren Beleidigungen deswegen mal gesperrt werden würden?


----------



## Iceananas (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

ist sowas nicht eigentlich egal? denen interessiert euer privatleben doch gar nicht falls ihr darüber unbedingt über den chat plaudern müsst, und ich nehme mal an irgendwelche peinlich intime inhalten werden auch nicht drin sein.. ob die methode produktiv ist ist ne andere frage, aber mir kann sowas eigentlich egal sein...


----------



## krauthead (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

also ich wüsste nicht was daran so schlimm ist wenn Blizzard seine Server so zu sagen "rein"-halten will von solchem gesocks die alles und jeden anflamen...



Iceananas schrieb:


> ist sowas nicht eigentlich egal? denen interessiert euer privatleben doch gar nicht falls ihr darüber unbedingt über den chat plaudern müsst, und ich nehme mal an irgendwelche peinlich intime inhalten werden auch nicht drin sein.. ob die methode produktiv ist ist ne andere frage, aber mir kann sowas eigentlich egal sein...



das könnte auch eigentlich den WoW'lern egal sein, aber wenn die unbedingt intime Sachen breit treten müssen, sind sie selbst schuld...


----------



## MARIIIO (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Eigentlich ist es immer kritisch zu sehen, wenn irgendeine Firma oder Institution auf Vorrat irgendwelche Daten speichert. Werdas Battle.Net aber nur für Spielebezogenes zeugs nutzt, dem dürfte das aber relativ egal sein. Ich könnte damt leben (Und ich bin normalerweise SEHR um meine persönlichen Daten besorgt).


----------



## DarkMo (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

is doch normal >< wenn da ne beschwerde kommt ala "der hat mich als nazischwein beleidigt" oder "der sagt ich bin ein jude und gehöre vergast" und die wollen was dagegen tun, müsense ja mitloggen. behaupten kann man viel und beweise ohne loggen sind nunmal schwer bis unmöglich. bsp wow: willste nen screen schicken? xD bei der addonvielfalt kannste nich sagen was echt und was nachbearbeitet is. und solange sich keiner beschwert, wird das auch keiner zu gesicht bekommen. wieviele arbeiten bei blizzard? wieviele spielen wow und was es von denen sonst noch gibt?

das is das selbe gekäse wie mit datenspeicherung der regierung. diese datenflut lässt sich einfach ned gescheit auswerten. klar könnte man irgendwelche parser drüber jagen die nach "bombe" "anschlag" "nazi" oder kA suchen - aber wie schon in dieser anderen news drin steht - was hat die erwähnung eines solchen wortes schon zu bedeuten? ^^ "das is ne bombe!" kann vieles heissen. die erwähnung von nazi muss nich heissen, das man einer is un un un. von daher empfinde ich den gedanken an missbrauch mit eurem/unsrem gelaber (das eh keine sau intressiert ^^) eher verschwörerisch als realitätsnah.

die brauchen einfach nur nen mittel um ggf nachschauen zu können und schrite einleiten zu können. da liest sicher keiner auf 24 monitoren parallel 254 chats und lacht sich ins fäustchen, wenn elfenkrieger der butterblume steckt, das sein date gestern nen reinfall war ^^


----------



## HCN (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Warum sollte es Blizzard überhaupt interessieren wenn sich andere gegenseitig beschimpfen?

Ich finde nicht, das da was gemacht werden sollte. Sollen sie doch eine Ignore Funktion einbauen und gut ist.

Vielleicht werden die Inhalte auch automatisch nach MArktfoschungsgesichtspunkten ausgewertet und irgendwie genutzt....


----------



## Mr.Kenji (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

@HCN
Die Flammer wären jetzt auch in meinen Augen das Problem nur in einem Spiel wo sich viele Minderjährige befinden muss einfach etwas gegen vorallem sexuelle anstößige Dinge gemacht werden.

Das mit der Marktforschung ist schon so ein kleiner Punkt wo ich auch etwas kritisch sehe, aber naja wenn ich nichts Privates schreibe kann das mir egal sein...



butter_milch schrieb:


> In meinem Bekanntenkreis wusste keiner davon und die meisten waren mehr schockiert als erstaunt. Für die meisten kommt eine Regestrierung nicht mehr in Frage.



Ich finde das wichtig, dass der Chat mitgeloggt wird um solchen Beleidigung, Flammern und noch weit aus Schlimmeren einhalt zu gebieten.

Blizzard macht einen Esports-Titel und der Schiedsrichter bei anderen Sportarten schickt dich auch vom Platz wenn du dich unartig verhältst. Ohne das Zeug zu speichern könnten sie ja gar nichts machen...

Zudem wo ist das Problem?
Wollten du und dein Bekannten das Battle.net2 dann zum Austausch von Kontodaten verwenden???
Du beschränkst dich einfach auf dem Chat über SC2 und da sollte ja nichts kritisches dabei sein oder stört es dich wenn Blizzard mitloggt: "Ich denke ich mache noch ein Game, bevor ich pennen gehe."

Wenn ich daran denke wie viele Minderjährigen unterwegs sein werden und ja auch jeder in WoW auch angeschrieben werden kann, muss zwingend etwas in dieser Art unternohmmen werden. 

Was denkt ihr wieviele Perverse anderenfalls dort unterwegs wären, wenn sie wissen, dass man Ihnen absolut gar nichts anhaben kann!

Ich weiss nicht, ob du das willst...


p.s. Wenn jetzt einer auf die Idee kommt, dass bei unserer "aufgeklärten" Junged es okay wäre, wenn sie online von Perversen belästigt werden, würde ich ihm/ihr drigendent einen Besch beim Psychiater empfehlen...


----------



## rabit (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Sämtlicher Schriftverkehr übers Internet wird gespeichert und punktuell ausgewertet.
Das ist aber ein seeehhhhr alter Hut.
Aber guten Morgen und willkommen im Club der gläsernen User^^buttermilch


----------



## balduin2 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Eure ICQ Logs sind btw auch gespeichert genau wie so ziemlich jedes andere Messagingprogramm...willkommen in der Realität.


----------



## Namaker (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Daher gibt's Messenger, die alles verschlüsselt versenden, dann steht in den Logs alles voller "!/§$=!&/§${[\³"


----------



## alex r3 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Schade das zu erfahren. Bin selbst kein WoW-Spieler
> 
> In meinem Bekanntenkreis wusste keiner davon und die meisten waren mehr schockiert als erstaunt. Für die meisten kommt eine Regestrierung nicht mehr in Frage.



Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr so für unglaublich wichtige Geheimnise beim zocken austauscht.. 

Fürchterlich.. Blizzard Entertainment könnte pikante Details aus meinem Privatleben erfahren.. wovor habt ihr denn solche Angst?

Was soll eine Spieleschmiede wie Blizzard mit Details aus eurem Leben anfangen? 

Meine Güte.. wenn ihr solche Angst davor habt, solltet ihr garnicht erst Internet besitzen..


----------



## Progs-ID (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Ich wollte mich gestern für die Beta von SC2 registrieren. Dann habe ich obiges gelesen und mir gedacht, warum man sowas macht. Ich finde es nicht gut. Aber damit muss man ja (fast) rechnen; das Internet vergisst halt nicht, zumindest nicht so schnell.


----------



## alex r3 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich gestern für die Beta von SC2 registrieren. Dann habe ich obiges gelesen und mir gedacht, warum man sowas macht. Ich finde es nicht gut. Aber damit muss man ja (fast) rechnen; das Internet vergisst halt nicht, zumindest nicht so schnell.



Wie registriert man sich denn für die beta?
Afaik hat diese doch schon begonnen und teilnehmen geht nur wenn du bereits einen key bekommen hast, oder?


----------



## DarkMo (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

weitere probleme bereiten in wow zum bsp china farmer oder spambots. wenn du dann laufend werbe-whispers bekommst von solchen chinafarmer seiten haste au schnell die snauzze voll und freust dich, wenn du sowas melden kannst. das gewhisper sieht halt kein gamemaster, auch in privaten gildenchats sind die nich vertreten und und und. also da gibts schon genug legale und gute gründe, sowas zu machen. da brauch man keine vorwände einschieben ^^ obs nun dabei bleibt, ok, das is ne andre sache ^^


----------



## windows (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Ich fänd´s gut wenn die ganzen Kiddis mal gesperrt würden.
Wer privates austauschen will sollte das sowieso nicht über ein Spiel tun.


----------



## ALDI Nord (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Sehe das Auch sehr Kritisch, gibt auber auch vorteile.
Die Chatlogs könnten gegen Spam (z.b gold angebote), belästigungen und phishing helfen. So hätte Blizzard bei einer Beschwerde alle nötigen Beweise.
Leider Fehlt hier alle Transparenz. Es ist eben Nicht bekannt wie die Gesammelten Daten verwendet werden, und die Nutzer haben auch keine möglichkeit zur Kontrolle.


----------



## Progs-ID (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*



alex r3 schrieb:


> Wie registriert man sich denn für die beta?
> Afaik hat diese doch schon begonnen und teilnehmen geht nur wenn du bereits einen key bekommen hast, oder?


Um überhaupt an die Beta ranzukommen musst du dich erstmal im Battlenet anmelden. Das erfordert das übliche Prozedere, welches man aus anderen Registierungen kennt. Und dann kannst du versuchen noch einen Key für die Starcraft II Beta zu bekommen.
Oder du verzichtest einfach auf die Beta, kaufst dir die finale Version und zockst das Spiel erstmal auf der CeBIT an, vorausgesetzt du erwischst einen freien Computer in Halle 23. 

Es gibt noch andere Wege an Betakeys zu kommen. Jedoch sind für diese die Ausgaben z. T. sehr hoch.


----------



## Partybu3 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

wilkommen im leben kinder 

ich kann es es zwar nicht gut heißen aber so ist der stand der dinge.


----------



## Cartier (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

mhmm naja mich stresst des ned gibt andre Möglichkeiten über privates zu reden als diesen Chat. Und ein bissl Respekt kann keinen schaden. Die Flamerei und  sinnlosen Beleidigungen  bin ich sehr frofg wenn was gegen unternommen wird


----------



## hempsmoker (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Es gab da auch mal einen Bericht auf Spiegel-Online. Leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr, aber das war auch ein Bericht aus 2008. Da hieß es, dass die Amis solche InGame-Chats überwachen möchten, da diese theoretisch auch von Terroristen zur verdeckten Kommunikation benutzt werden können, speziell wurde da das Beispiel WoW gebracht.


----------



## BigBoymann (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Also ehrlich, wieder ein Thema über das es sich nicht lohnt aufzuregen wie ich finde. 

Ich denke nicht, dass das Battlenet zur allg. Politdiskussionsplattform gehört und deshalb auch keine relevanten Themen diskutiert werden, die extrem privat sind. In solchen Foren wird niemand den PIN seiner EC Karte, die PIN seines Bankaccounts oder ähnliches preisgeben. Deshalb finde ich es fast in Ordnung. 

Spiele seit Erscheinen des Online Modus von Pro Evolution Soccer selbiges und was man sich da anhören muss ist schon erschreckend. Ich bin mit Begriffen beschimpft worden, die ich selber noch gar nicht kannte und finde das solche Sachen nirgendswo hingehöhren. 
Deshalb finde ich es gar nicht schlecht, wenn man sich dann beschweren kann und der User entsprechend bestraft wird. Aber wichtig ist halt wie es dann von statten geht, denn ein BAN sollte immer nur der allerletzte Ausweg sein. 
Aber vieleicht klappt es ja mit einer derartige Kontrolle, dass sich die ganzen Leute mal einfach so zum Zocken treffen und nicht immer gleich beleidigend werden, wenn mal jemand da ist der besser ist als sie selber.


----------



## Genildor (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Ich finde es auch nicht weiter schlimm, und wenn es hilft das "gebashe"/Beleidigungen von ein paar Spielern zu drosseln, ist es auch ganz ok.

Die Kommunikation inGame von meinen Freunden und mir zwischen anderen Mitspielern bezieht sich eh nur aufs Game oder ab und zu Trash-Gelaber, um Wartezeit zu überbrücken. Wenn ich mit Freunden zocke, sind wir zu 99,9% auf meinem privatem TeamSpeak Server. Was sollen wir also großartig inGame chatten?

Ich kenne aus meiner alten WoW Zeit aber auch Leute (und Clans/Gilden), die ihr gesamtes Leben erzählen, wenn sie online kommen... naja, wers braucht 

Wie wärs mit einem Voting zu dem Thema? 
- Wie finden Sie das loggen der Chatnachrichten von Spieleherstellern und Publishern? | finde ich gut | finde ich schlecht| ist mir egal  | etc


----------



## Elkhife (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Überwachung sämtlicher Chats im Battle.net*

Schaut euch doch mal die AGBs von ICQ an, da steht drinnen, dass man alle Rechte an versendeten Sachen an ICQ abtritt und die damit machen dürfen was sie wollen.


----------

